# Java Passwort abfrage



## Freeaak (11. Sep 2005)

M01N
Ich kenn mich nicht gut mit Java aus, probiere in moment n bissl rum...
Ich habe im moment ein Problem mit einer Passwortabfrage. Mein code:


```
String pwd = new String(zPwdFeld.getText());
if(pwd=="test")
    {
    zTextArea1.setText("Richtig");
    }
else
    {
    zTextArea1.setText("Falsch");
    }
```

Er tut immer so, als ob das Passwort  falsch ist. Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## SebiB90 (11. Sep 2005)

getText() liefert das was der user sieht also nur *
musst glaub ich getPassword() verwenden


----------



## Roar (11. Sep 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1528
geschlossen


----------

